# Masonry Design for SE



## Mcgill (May 9, 2008)

I wonder how many structural engineers primarily work in masonry fields. As per me, I have not design any substantial masonry design at all- just limited to partition walls and claddings.I would appreciate if you guys share your knowledge in Masonry Design in this forum.

Let's start from some of my questions below and please discuss some of your questions if you have any.

Definitely some one will be here to answer.

1) What would be a good resource for Seismic design of Masonry portion specific to SE II exam? I have a book by Alan William – “Seismic and wind forces…” which deals with masonry but follows Strength design procedure. As per exam rule we need to work from ASD procedure (except for slender wall).

2) Can someone help me on defining slender masonry wall? Are any walls loaded out of plane are slender walls? Specifically, what’s the definition for slender wall and where it is written?

Thanks in advance.

Mcgill


----------



## ODB_PE (May 9, 2008)

I find myself doing quite a bit of masonry, but am largely self taught. No seismic help here, but I rely mostly on ACI 530 of course, and the NCMA TEK Manuals which are fairly comprehensive - and free for download.

http://www.ncma.org/map_pages/state_finder.cfm

Yesterday in the mail, I received the May 2008 issue of STRUCTURE magazine that I am not quite sure how I get - probably through my SEAOT membership - but it has an article devoted to tall walls that looks very good although I have not yet perused it much. This issue may also be available online, I'm not sure.

I am all for developing a masonry forum with you. To often masonry is neglected as a material because the prescriptive requirements are limiting, but if you know how to do the analysis you can do almost anything.

ODB


----------



## rdbse (May 9, 2008)

You should pick up the Masonry Designer's Guide published by the Masonry Society. It has some good examples, and basically it's an expanded commentary of the masonry code.

I would try to work the Williams problems using allowable stress just to get a feel for what you may expect on the SE II.


----------



## knelli (Jun 11, 2008)

If you don't have it already, The ICC has published a 3 book set titled "2006 IBC: Structural /Seismic Design Manual" you should be able to buy on Amazon.com or at the icc website. There are design examples for light frame, tilt up, masonry, steel and concrete.

Good luck!!

-K


----------



## knelli (Sep 9, 2008)

Here is a link to the article suggested by ODB-PE: http://www.structuremag.org/Archives/2008-...08-4-10-rwf.pdf

Note some of the references, "Masonry Tall Wall Design Guide Based on the 2003 IBC Code" and "Structural Masonry Design System, Masonry 4.0" Does anyone have these books? If so, what do you think of them?


----------



## ARLORD (Sep 9, 2008)

Where is it stated that on the SE II you have to use ASD except for slender walls?


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ See note #2.

http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/pe...n_standards.pdf


----------



## ARLORD (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, I remember seeing that somewhere. Do you take that as ASD or LRFD for slender walls or LRFD only for slender walls.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 9, 2008)

LRFD only for slender walls, ASD for everything else.

One could argue using only LRFD for the SEII though. If I were grading, I wouldn't take away points for that.


----------



## ARLORD (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a masonry text book that discusses LRFD masonry design. In there they discuss slender wall design.

I looked in ACI 530-05 and IBC 06, and I didn't see any reference to the h/t limit for slender walls. At what

h/t ratio does slenderness kick in. My text gives a ranfge of 30-50.


----------



## Bigwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=6912

See this other thread....I think the consensus is 30


----------



## ARJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Bigwolf said:


> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=6912
> See this other thread....I think the consensus is 30


Here are some resources that I use in practice:

1) Reinforced Concrete Masonry Design, An Application Guide, by Vilas Mujumdar---purchase at iccsafe.org. I love this book. Very simple.

2) http://www.cmacn.org/masonry-chronicles.htm--years of excellent articles with sample problems called, "The Masonry Chronicles". They are free.

3) Masonry's Designer's Guide

4) ACI 530-05

5) Chelapati's, Structural Engineer License Manual--Masonry Design--purchase at www.pedp.com. I don't use this one as much, but I like it for comparison purposes. To make sure all factors have been considered.

Hope this helps


----------

